# My 200 and friends rides



## TheAnser (Jan 15, 2005)

a couple shots with the A95. Enjoy :cheers: 














































Let me know what you think!

-O-


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Nice & Clean. :thumbup:

Lose the huge antenna though.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Surprisingly if that Saturn had some projectors on the front, that's a hot ass car for a GM!

Your car is clean too just get rid of the antenae!


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

nice and clean, keep it that way.....

and yea, i do agree on getting rid of the long antenna....check mine out on the link below my name...i have a super stubby antenna...cost me 7 bucks and gets better reception surprisingly enough.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Pink Petunia said:


> agree with the antena... car is lookin nice and that is a great color


Personally. I think thats the best stock color that it came in.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Where were those pics takeing? What City?


----------



## TheAnser (Jan 15, 2005)

Pics were taken with a Canon A95 (just starting to get the hang of it) and it is in Williamsport, PA....not exactly a city, but it is 5 minutes away from where they play the Little League World Series :thumbup: 

Thanks for the comments, i will look into the antenna situation lol

-O-


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

yo man, i live in millersburg which is like an hour south of you man, nice SE-R man very clean, keep up the good work


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I say you get one of those antennas that light up.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

That is a Amazingly sweet looking 200, stock color, soooo clean and lowered perfectly... don't change a thing


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

TheAnser said:


> Pics were taken with a Canon A95 (just starting to get the hang of it) and it is in Williamsport, PA....not exactly a city, but it is 5 minutes away from where they play the Little League World Series :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the comments, i will look into the antenna situation lol
> 
> -O-



OK... I was just wondering casue it looked like garage down town from me.


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

iron tom said:


> Nice & Clean. :thumbup:
> 
> Lose the huge antenna though.


^^^^ ditto!. Very clean!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

you took the photo's on full auto?

If so that garage has good lighting. No tripod?

Seth


----------



## TheAnser (Jan 15, 2005)

Sethwas,

No, all photo's were taking on manual settings, most with ISO at 50, F stop anywhere between 5.0 and 7.1, and 1.6" - 5.0" I jus got the camera about 2 months ago, so i have been going out to all sorts of different lighting situations and stuff like that tryin to learn the settings and what not. I'm gettin the hang of it. Thanks for all the comments everyone.

-O-

Also, all were shot on a tripod


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

luvin your car as usual man. you still selling that?

Ben


----------



## TheAnser (Jan 15, 2005)

*maybe*

Thanks Ben! Yeah I am still considering selling it to move into a WRX Wagon. A couple reasons for the wagon include, the AWD, it's bigger, I am an avid Moutntain Biker/Cyclist and Snowboarder, the extra room would be nice. Plus my g/f has two german shepards that like to take rides, one is 110 lbs the other is about 70. Needless to say, they have not gotten in the SE-R lol. 

But we'll see what happens, I have also considered keeping the SE-R and pickin up a truck for the above mentioned reasons. So who knows, what is going to happen. Basically one day I will jus be posting new pics of whatever I decide to do :cheers: 

Orion


----------



## dappa1 (Dec 25, 2004)

nice shots, what camera did you use


----------



## TheAnser (Jan 15, 2005)

dappa1 said:


> nice shots, what camera did you use


Canon A95, for the settings check out the last post on page 1.... :thumbup:


Orion

On a side note, I decided to keep the SE-R and get a winter beater, stay tuned for possible boost this winter :jump:


----------



## lowrider (Aug 15, 2005)

*NICE CAR*

nice car. like it a lot. :thumbup:


----------

